# Using British Cycling discount online at Halfords



## grellboy (21 Aug 2015)

Morning. Does anybody know how (or indeed if) one can use the British Cycling 10% off discount on the Halfords website? I went through as far as the checkout and there was a "Input discount code" type box, but I don't have a code to use, I just want to use my membership entitlement.


----------



## vickster (21 Aug 2015)

Only for click and collect where you pay in store. You have to show the card. There used to be a printable voucher on the BC website but I've not looked for that lately

Can't use for online only deals


----------



## drummerbod (21 Aug 2015)

Instore only & Click & Collect


----------



## grellboy (21 Aug 2015)

So therefore any online deals are unavailable for extra discount to BC members?


----------



## vickster (21 Aug 2015)

You can get many of the deals but you need to click and collect not home delivery. Link what you are trying to buy


----------



## stevede (21 Aug 2015)

BC printed voucher no longer needed. I have found that the deal you get can depend on the staff member. Bought some tyres for click & collect at store near work with web discount and the manager wouldn't let me have the BC discount as well, saying it was only available when paying full store price.

Bought some rollers last year. Ordered vouchers through my work benefits scheme, (pay 90p in the £1 for them), ordered rollers online with the (then) web offer and when I went into collect them, asked the young lad on the counter if I could use BC discount. No problem . Guessing they didn't do too well out of that deal.

I've also done a web price match in store for a bag and used BC. Have to say that the guys in the cycle section of my local store seem pretty switched on and one in particular is very helpful.


----------



## vickster (21 Aug 2015)

Full price only is twaddle

They are sticklers for 28 day returns though as I found yesterday 

@grellboy someone posted a 10% off online voucher in the found a bargain thread recently, look through and see if it's still valid


----------



## LonesomeWanderer (21 Aug 2015)

Last time I did it I used click & collect, I got the BC discount + spend & save discount + web only discount (for some reason) and quidco caskback even though I had to go to the local store to actually pay and collect. They never acutally asked to see my BC card either, they just took my word for it...


----------



## Citius (21 Aug 2015)

grellboy said:


> Morning. Does anybody know how (or indeed if) one can use the British Cycling 10% off discount on the Halfords website? I went through as far as the checkout and there was a "Input discount code" type box, but I don't have a code to use, I just want to use my membership entitlement.



The code is on the BC website - just log in to your dashboard to find it.


----------



## vickster (22 Aug 2015)

Citius said:


> The code is on the BC website - just log in to your dashboard to find it.


Mine only shows a CRC discount code. For halfords, as the BC website...

*How to get your discount:*

Simply present your valid British Cycling membership card at the till when you make your purchase to obtain a 10% discount.

https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/membership/article/halfords-discounts-members


----------

